# Is by platy pregnant?



## bessiegirl (Dec 9, 2007)

I just got a new fish tank and bought 4 platies and 1 is a male and i think 2 of the females are pregnant but im not sure if they are. i looked on their bellies to see a black or white dot and i see like black things but i cant tell if thats just their stomachs . And one of them that i think is prego sometimes swims to the very top of the tank and just stays up there for a while and stays in one spot then a few minutes later she goes back down to the lower part by the others.. do you know what that could mean??
PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!
thanks a lot!


----------

